# Do u think the morel will still grow after the snow melts



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2021)

Ok I live in terre haute indiana I started to find a little bit of mushrooms but it snowed last night when the snow melts will the mushrooms still grow??🙄


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ok I live in terre haute indiana I started to find a little bit of mushrooms but it snowed last night when the snow melts will the mushrooms still grow??🙄


I sure hope so, or my season is over before it really got started, the snow probably won't do much, but a hard freeze might. Being most of our hunting is in wooded areas, should add some protection from the frost/freeze. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana (Apr 14, 2021)

Yup!
View attachment 38559


----------

